# MANGA CHAPTER: Gai Versus Akatsuki



## mgnt (Apr 27, 2008)

...finaly finished

Gai Versus Akatsuki:


*Spoiler*: _Page 1_ 










*Spoiler*: _Page 2_ 










*Spoiler*: _Page 3_ 










*Spoiler*: _Page 4_ 










*Spoiler*: _Page 5_ 










*Spoiler*: _Page 6_ 










*Spoiler*: _Page 7_ 










*Spoiler*: _Page 8_ 










*Spoiler*: _Page 9_ 










*Spoiler*: _Page 10_ 










*Spoiler*: _Page 11_ 











manga chapter based on this old but foreverAwesome post:
Ando presents: massacre



......damn i'm good


----------



## Kittan (Apr 27, 2008)

OH MY GOD MGNT

OH MY GOD


----------



## Para (Apr 27, 2008)

Holy shit... :amazed that's fucking fantastic!


----------



## Proxy (Apr 27, 2008)

That was nothing but epic. +rep for sure. I wish there was more, but they're all dead


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 27, 2008)

OMG Gai is a psycho he rips off heads, arms, legs!


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 27, 2008)

I cant begin to express the amount of win this guy produces.

mgnt, I am gay for you.


----------



## fakund1to (Apr 27, 2008)

wow, so much fucking win here i can't stand it!!


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 27, 2008)

HOLY SHIT

HOLY SHIT

HOLY SHIT

FUCKING WIN


----------



## Sesha (Apr 27, 2008)

HOLY CRAP ON A POGOSTICK

Goodness... it's magnificent! 
Fucking epic.


----------



## Sandaime Kazekage (Apr 27, 2008)

LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 27, 2008)

Greatest chap ever.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 27, 2008)

Kishimoto is obsolete

mgnt should just draw the manga


----------



## Tobirama (Apr 27, 2008)

HOLLY SHIT, MY EYES EXPLODED AT 300KM/H


----------



## Die Heinii (Apr 27, 2008)

You're brilliant !!!
That's just damn awesome *°*
~ <333


----------



## Youngfyre (Apr 27, 2008)

what happened to kisame?
lol
gai destroyed the akatsuki! lol


----------



## Alex (Apr 27, 2008)

Fucking. Epic.


----------



## Felt (Apr 27, 2008)

This is truly awesome, wow <3


----------



## Godammit (Apr 27, 2008)

Godamn did u drawn those ?


----------



## Crowe (Apr 27, 2008)

One of the best things ever done on NF.


----------



## -Deidara- (Apr 27, 2008)

ROFL, Thats was Priceless. Reps for You.


----------



## Goodfellow (Apr 27, 2008)

Oh god. Oh god. Oh god


----------



## Rivayir (Apr 27, 2008)

Holy shit, I came Gais.


----------



## O (Apr 27, 2008)

OH SHI-

You just carved all the GB memes into fucking stone. You're a self-made ando-level legend.


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 27, 2008)

HOLY SHIT. *_____________*


----------



## O (Apr 27, 2008)

Also, POST THIS IN THE LIBRARY SO ALL THE UCHIHAFAGS KNOW WHAT THEY'RE MESSING WITH


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 27, 2008)

FUCK YEAH FUCK YEAH FUCK YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAH!


----------



## Kittan (Apr 27, 2008)

mgnt, if Kishimoto doesn't let you take over the manga, we will all boycott it.


----------



## Rivayir (Apr 27, 2008)

This thread must be stickied in the library.


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 27, 2008)

This guy must be made admin


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 27, 2008)

In fact, fuck kishimoto, Shonem Jump should hire mgnt

Honestly, this is beyond anything ever made in NF


----------



## scaramanga (Apr 27, 2008)

Epic win.

PS And where're Gai pwning Madara?


----------



## O (Apr 27, 2008)

NEXT CHAPTER: YAMATO WOOD


----------



## Lovewitches (Apr 27, 2008)

epic epic epic.

you've just converted me to a total gai fan


----------



## Kittan (Apr 27, 2008)




----------



## Godammit (Apr 27, 2008)

Why didnt NF implode yet


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 27, 2008)

I read it again

its still as epic, mabye even more than the first time


----------



## Zaru (Apr 27, 2008)

Stormtrooper said:


> This guy must be made admin



I predict president of the united states of the world


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 27, 2008)

I am going to camp this thread for a month


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 27, 2008)

oh god


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 27, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I predict president of the united states of the world



QFT


----------



## Raiden (Apr 27, 2008)

Nicely done, Mgnt. What made this exceptional was that Gai and the rest of Akatsuki was well drawn.


----------



## Felix (Apr 27, 2008)

Holy shit
Fuck, this is pure win.
PURE WIN


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 27, 2008)

Its over, Satan cries when he dreams of Gai


----------



## Bachi-san (Apr 27, 2008)

(art-wise, twas the most excellently drawn I've seen here. Uber win.)
But NNooooooooo!!! The Akatsuki!!!  At least Kisame was on vacation at the time


----------



## Kittan (Apr 27, 2008)

Admins, modfuck rep him to LSP


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 27, 2008)

You guys dont understand. I came.


----------



## Godammit (Apr 27, 2008)

Itachi : "I cant feel my legs "


----------



## PradaBrada (Apr 27, 2008)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT

BEST CHAPTER EVER

FIRE KISHIMOTO, SHUTDOWN NF
ITS OVER MGNT > WIN


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 27, 2008)

> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 25 (17 members and 8 guests)
> Stormtrooper*, lunar rainbow, Teleq, Felix, shimaki, O, Shunshin no Sasuke, Youngfyre, Gooba, Lawrachan, Hustler



Record activity in Fanart section. Ever.


----------



## Felix (Apr 27, 2008)

He should draw all Ando's theories 
Shit, this is epic...
I mean, totally


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 27, 2008)

Holy Shit. 


MGNT FOR NF OWNER.


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 27, 2008)

Everybody get on your knees and give this man oral.


----------



## Kittan (Apr 27, 2008)

Prada I call for the creation of the GB Art Award in honor of mgnt.


----------



## Para (Apr 27, 2008)

Stormtrooper said:


> Its over, Satan cries when he dreams of mgnt


Fixed


----------



## Felix (Apr 27, 2008)

May this be the sole proof that Gai is a beast
He didn't even take his weights off


----------



## Teleq (Apr 27, 2008)

I came, I saw, and I came.


----------



## Godammit (Apr 27, 2008)

Stormtrooper said:


> Everybody get on your knees and give this man oral.



No, just no. 































Lets give us our asses to him instead 24/7


----------



## O (Apr 27, 2008)

Seriously, this level of details surpasses just about every manga artist I know except maybe Oh!Great who does a similar work on details. Kishimoto's art is so inferior to Mgnt's it's not even funny.

Mgnt is the next NPU.


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 27, 2008)

This thread is the perfect excuse for Gooba to delete the Blender


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 27, 2008)

Talent is TALENT.


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 27, 2008)

That's not talent, that's ownage.


----------



## Godammit (Apr 27, 2008)

Post this in library, blender, and konoha park


----------



## Felix (Apr 27, 2008)

I already had to change my pants THRICE


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 27, 2008)

This should be sticked in every sub-forums of NF.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 27, 2008)

Godammit said:


> Post this in library, blender, and konoha park


ITS ALREADY BEEN DONE 

For great justice


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 27, 2008)

Stormtrooper said:


> That's not talent, that's ownage.



  God-level more like, beyond Bijuu.

Kishi ain't got shit on MGNT.


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 27, 2008)

Whats a Kishi?


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 27, 2008)

Kishi is filler

mgnt is canon


----------



## Felix (Apr 27, 2008)

GB truth for great justice


----------



## PradaBrada (Apr 27, 2008)

Stormtrooper said:


> That's not talent, that's ownage.



That's not ownage, that is godwinning pwnage in the truest sense of the word


----------



## Ackwell (Apr 27, 2008)

Impressive. 
Woulda loved to see Madara get a nice pwning.


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 27, 2008)

PradaBrada said:


> That's not ownage, that is godwinning pwnage in the truest sense of the word



That't not godwinning pwnage in the truest sense of the word, that is Gilbert saying GTFI.


----------



## rushi_chan (Apr 27, 2008)

Wowzers, that was a wonderful chapter mgnt!! Your skills go way beyond of what I seen. That is why Gai is sooo cool! You just made him 4x of awesomeness! Thanks a lot.


----------



## martinipenguin (Apr 27, 2008)

Awsome comic! Really good art. Near perfect character designs.


----------



## eD (Apr 27, 2008)

awesome.......................................


----------



## Lawliettt (Apr 27, 2008)

i don't even know what to say.

I typed like something and started over like 3 times becauser they didn't express how epic this is.

I have come to the conclusion the words I am searching for simply do not exist.


----------



## ZeroBlack (Apr 27, 2008)

ahhahahaha
gotta love Gai


----------



## PradaBrada (Apr 27, 2008)

Stormtrooper said:


> Whats a Kishi?


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Apr 27, 2008)

Thank you so much, I lol'd hard, especially Pain pwnage.


----------



## Gecka (Apr 27, 2008)

FUCKING AWESOME


----------



## Magnelson (Apr 27, 2008)

Awesome work mgnt, awesome. NO words can describe the win in these pages.


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 27, 2008)

Oh God, I've read it 9 times now.


----------



## Kurugari_Shadou (Apr 27, 2008)

how...how do you make something of such pure win!


----------



## Lawliettt (Apr 27, 2008)

This is going on my list of things I have to watch/read at least once every day lest I lose all faith in this world of fail.

mgnt has BROKEN THROUGH FUCKING HEAVAN 

again.


----------



## Ice Cream (Apr 27, 2008)

O.O This is beyond words to describe.

reps+


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 27, 2008)

Is it wrong to have a boner everytime I read it?


----------



## Lawliettt (Apr 27, 2008)

Stormtrooper said:


> Is it wrong to have a boner everytime I read it?



anyone who doesn't is lying.


----------



## AndrewGreen (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm not sure that this is canon


----------



## vered (Apr 27, 2008)

truly awesome


----------



## O (Apr 27, 2008)

Stormtrooper said:


> Is it wrong to have a boner everytime I read it?



Are you kidding? I'm fapping at the speed of light.


This is better than hentai.


----------



## Lawliettt (Apr 27, 2008)

AndrewGreen said:


> I'm not sure that this is canon



the  is wrong.


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 27, 2008)

Oh man I cant stop reading this.


----------



## Lawliettt (Apr 27, 2008)

im going to keep going till I pass out.


----------



## House (Apr 27, 2008)

That is fucking epic!!!
The art is awsome and so is the story!!!
And I don't eveen like Gai....


----------



## Gameboy (Apr 27, 2008)

That was so awesome! I still cant believe i just saw one of the greatest threads ever. Its so good, just like Ando's threads!  Reps!


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 27, 2008)

Yes, Im reading it for the 23rd time


----------



## PradaBrada (Apr 27, 2008)

AndrewGreen said:


> I'm not sure that this is canon



ando + mgnt > canon

Kishimoto is a filler


----------



## Hollowized (Apr 27, 2008)

Incredible, and the first page is godly.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 27, 2008)

I come back after 10 days and I find this

I will never left again

May my rep be with you


----------



## Kittan (Apr 27, 2008)

This manga's win was enough to summon a core.


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 27, 2008)

Lol Its Hoffer.



Man, Officially subscribed to this thread


----------



## Zaru (Apr 27, 2008)

Fastest going art thread on nf ever


----------



## Loki (Apr 27, 2008)

lol, this just never gets boring xD

*reads again*


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 27, 2008)

Cant blame us.


----------



## Curry (Apr 27, 2008)

Simply awesome.


----------



## Lawliettt (Apr 27, 2008)

Kishi is at home crying, wishing he'd thought of this.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 27, 2008)

I fapped







twice


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Apr 27, 2008)

THE SHEER WIN FROM THIS THREAD... ITS SO FECKING AMAZING !!


----------



## Rion Ryuzaki (Apr 27, 2008)

that was awesome!! great artwork! great story! great everything!!!


----------



## Gameboy (Apr 27, 2008)

ive read it like 14 times already  its still awesome!


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 27, 2008)

I am menstruated.


----------



## GrimeWire (Apr 27, 2008)

ohh shitt 

you are god


----------



## Shinobikitty (Apr 27, 2008)

OMG Mgnt!! You are so winful... Gai has blessed you with Truth and win.


----------



## Hyuuga (Apr 27, 2008)

My heart can't handle this.


----------



## Lawliettt (Apr 27, 2008)

mgnt > god .


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 27, 2008)

^ that's an understatement.


----------



## Lawliettt (Apr 27, 2008)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 11 (7 members and 4 guests)  
Lawliet, morbo_2, *Haterade*, Gameboy, Coyote., AndrewGreen  

Prada, Dheano, SH, Haterade,

next this thread will fucking spawn ando himself.


----------



## Rivayir (Apr 27, 2008)

Madara died off panel after seeing the massacre.


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 27, 2008)

Lastier said:


> Madara died off panel after seeing the massacre.


Slit-wrist-no-jutsu?


----------



## ? (Apr 27, 2008)

The win level is astro-fucking-nomical.


----------



## gabha (Apr 27, 2008)

Forget sticky, this should have it's own section.


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 27, 2008)

Forget it's own section, This should have a forum dedicated to it.


----------



## Rock Lee (Apr 27, 2008)

That is some awesome work there.


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 27, 2008)

> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 10 (6 members and 4 guests)
> Stormtrooper*, *Jin-E*, *Robman_13*, Gai, *Viewtiful Chao*


----------



## Mori` (Apr 27, 2008)

fucking epic mgnt


----------



## Jin-E (Apr 27, 2008)

This was seriously awesome.

Basically gives "rape" a new meaning.


----------



## adil (Apr 27, 2008)

ahhh your work provides an orgasm overload


----------



## JebbaChan (Apr 27, 2008)

Amazing!  Too much win for my eyes! Reps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kittan (Apr 27, 2008)

*THIS IS THE GREATEST THING I HAVE EVER SEEN JESUS CRIST IT BURNS MY EYES THE WIN IS SO STRONG HOLY SHIT*


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 27, 2008)

_:rofl this was great  _


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 27, 2008)

Fuck All we need is Ram to post


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 27, 2008)

You're a great artist.


----------



## fxu (Apr 27, 2008)

LOL


----------



## Kittan (Apr 27, 2008)

*Shodai is banned, he told me to post this for him:

*


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 27, 2008)

Lol Richard.


----------



## Ram (Apr 27, 2008)

I came at 300km/h.

Funny how the art is better than the actual manga.


----------



## Kittan (Apr 27, 2008)

HOLY SHIT RAM

Oh gg Dheano, totally not just as planned.


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 27, 2008)

Stormtrooper said:


> Fuck All we need is Ram to post





Ram said:


> I came at 300km/h.
> 
> Funny how the art is better than the actual manga.



          .


----------



## Kittan (Apr 27, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Don't try to make it your sig, filesize=toobig_


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 27, 2008)

awesome work!


----------



## Kittan (Apr 27, 2008)

I salute you mgnt, and when I am un 24, you will be repped.


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 27, 2008)

Im camping this thread for a month. And I mean it.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 27, 2008)

The title is Gai vs Akatsuki, i don't see Kisame getting killed there


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 27, 2008)

You obviously don't know Kisame is the strongest character in Naruto.

Not to mention he was on holidays.


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2008)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

























MY EYES 

I'M NOT PURE ENOUGH


----------



## Lawliettt (Apr 27, 2008)

people not even realizing what this is.


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 27, 2008)

Yes, which is rather funny.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 27, 2008)

the original title was Gai vs Akatsuki (without Kisame)


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 27, 2008)

Okay, this was brilliant. I liked the characters.


----------



## Aina (Apr 27, 2008)

Hilarious.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 27, 2008)

The title is wrong


----------



## Kittan (Apr 27, 2008)

HOW CAN THIS MAN STILL BE CELESTIAL?


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 27, 2008)

I see Inari lurking this thread for over 3 hours.


----------



## Dr. Obvious (Apr 27, 2008)

HOLY SHIT how do i become as awesome as mgnt?


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 27, 2008)

My favorite pt was the pains


----------



## Hyuuga (Apr 27, 2008)

I can't leave.


----------



## Lawliettt (Apr 27, 2008)

Kittan said:


> HOW CAN THIS MAN STILL BE CELESTIAL?



lol uchiha .

just sit back and enjoy the epic.



Gai said:


> I can't leave.



who would want to?


----------



## Pepe Grillo (Apr 27, 2008)

So much win in one post, really.


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 27, 2008)

Dr. Obvious said:


> HOLY SHIT how do i become as awesome as mgnt?


You can't, quit trying 


Gai said:


> I can't leave.


You are not the only one


----------



## Robotkiller (Apr 27, 2008)

This is singlehandedly one of the best things I've ever seen on NF. Fucking kudos, man.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 27, 2008)

Hes still celestial

WHY


----------



## maximilyan (Apr 27, 2008)

This is nothing short of amazing.

The art work = Flawless

Idea = Epic

and  at itachi being smashed into a rock


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 27, 2008)

This is mgnt for those who didn't know the meaning of _win_.


----------



## TekJounin (Apr 27, 2008)

Excellent!  Drawing, story, Gai win!


----------



## Felix (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm back bitches.
I came during my trip since I cached the whole Manga into my iPod


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 27, 2008)

Lol. I uploaded this to my iPod too


----------



## Felix (Apr 27, 2008)

This is definition of epic and win. It deserves a special place in all my portable media


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 27, 2008)

Yes. I had a storage reserved for Winsome Music, however I used for Winsome Art.


----------



## Kira (Apr 27, 2008)

Amazing


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 27, 2008)

Yes. It is fantastic indeed.


----------



## Lawliettt (Apr 27, 2008)

my internet fuxed up so I had to stop reading it


----------



## tgre (Apr 27, 2008)

MY PANTS 

I HAVE CREAMED THEM


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 27, 2008)

I...can't...quit...this...page.


----------



## Felix (Apr 27, 2008)

Its 2 AM and I should be sleeping. I have classes tomorrow morning


----------



## Lawliettt (Apr 27, 2008)

just give in.

read #87


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 27, 2008)

> #87


Chuunin lvl, Im on >9000


----------



## Harlita (Apr 27, 2008)

ANIMATIN NAO PLOx


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 27, 2008)

Lol. I am quitting life to worship mgnt.


----------



## Harlita (Apr 27, 2008)

Mag~nit --- you KNOW GB. This is awesome. Thank you.


----------



## Elle (Apr 27, 2008)

Awesome drawings ~ you're quite talented


----------



## mgnt (Apr 28, 2008)

Godammit said:


> Godamn did u drawn those ?


...u are correct



I Я peK said:


> One of the best things ever done on NF.


...?}



Zaru said:


> Kishimoto is obsolete
> mgnt should just draw the manga


...to produce chapter(20pages) per week with so many details wld be reeeeeeally troublesome ...dont understimate kishimoto ...he measured his time pretty much nicely ...just as week needs


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 28, 2008)

Regardless mgnt, your work > kishimoto.


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Apr 28, 2008)

mgnt, this is masterpiece

I read it twice.


----------



## mgnt (Apr 28, 2008)

Kittan said:


> *Shodai is banned, he told me to post this for him:
> 
> *


}
...i showd it to him 1month ago)
Wai2Shodai? : when i already began to plan page&panels ...he ask about it ...so he was PM'd 2 not to mention it again ...for massive win when its done


----------



## guro (Apr 28, 2008)

I love you.  I fucking love you man.


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## LordRoachy (Apr 28, 2008)

I like this but... O.o I wish Sasori-sama didnt die. But still, good job.

I wish somebody would do a chibi version. ^^


----------



## Ippy (Apr 28, 2008)

This was beautiful.


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 28, 2008)

mgnt > you


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 28, 2008)

POSTING IN A LEGENDARY THREAD


----------



## KunoichiLouis (Apr 28, 2008)

One word, Awesome.


----------



## kakashi-wont die (Apr 28, 2008)

wow naruto with the gantz effect is all i can say awesome dude


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 28, 2008)

Come and worship.


----------



## Genesis (Apr 28, 2008)

Amazing. That is all.

This is far better than any Joke Thread I've seen, and the fact you drew this only adds to it to make it so. Nice drawings, good captions and overall epic.

One of the best things ever on NF for sure.


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 28, 2008)

Lol Genesis, this is no joke.


----------



## Genesis (Apr 28, 2008)

Fuck you! Humour made it me automatically say that. 

But still, it is great. The fact that someone went and drew this??? Being capable of that is something to be proud of. And the captions were funny. GB came to life in this thread.

_This_ is what _I_ call legendary. That word is thrown around far too often.


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 28, 2008)

Yes. But still, its fodder.


----------



## Reina_Miyamoto (Apr 28, 2008)

those were epic nice job


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 28, 2008)

Oh damn, I have read it 4 times today


----------



## mgnt (Apr 28, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _amazing stuff_ 




...i had 94083
but:

rep from tazmo level...never knew those kind of rep is exist



         .


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 28, 2008)

You earned it.


----------



## jere7782 (Apr 28, 2008)

wow! great manga@!


----------



## Zaru (Apr 28, 2008)

Wait mgnt how much rep did you have before this thread?


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 28, 2008)

47 points.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 28, 2008)

Stormtrooper said:


> 47 points.


  

mgnt u restored my faith in GB. Guys this ur generation now, all of u take the credit for such win.

There needs to be a link to the original Ando thread imo for those that don't know the context.


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 28, 2008)

Sasori said:


> mgnt u restored my faith in GB. Guys this ur generation now, all of u take the credit for such win.
> 
> There needs to be a link to the original Ando thread imo for those that don't know the context.



Yes, it is all going to be added s00n.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 28, 2008)

Fucking hell mgnt i beg u just write the manga for us lol.


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 28, 2008)

Everything is being prepared. We are hiring a retired Vietcong general to assassinate Kishimoto and mgnt will eventually take his place.
If not Shonem Jump will bankrupt.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 28, 2008)

lol

Seriously though let's be on topic and discuss his art 

I'm just looking at ur sig now and the amazing attention to detail is just incredible. Reminds me of Berserk kinda.


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 28, 2008)

This art spawned Ram to come and post

And yeah, the Kisame picture made me cum.


----------



## mgnt (Apr 28, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Wait mgnt how much rep did you have before this thread?





Stormtrooper said:


> 47 points.


(...funny fact u used those numbers) ...i had 74k



Sasori said:


> There needs to be a link to the original Ando thread imo for those that don't know the context.





Stormtrooper said:


> Yes, it is all going to be added s00n.


...he's there


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 28, 2008)

Looks even better than the manga.


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 28, 2008)

mgnt said:


> (...funny fact u used those numbers) ...i had 74k


It's the Byakugam son.


----------



## Yetanotherkisamedupe (Apr 28, 2008)

meh i've seen better


----------



## Sasori (Apr 28, 2008)

^ fuck u Kisame 

lol seriously it's the attention to detail that makes this so pwn. 

Konan's wings and fucking LOL at Hidan's tears. The tears


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 28, 2008)

Look at his jawline when his face get ripped off... the tongue is on the side


----------



## Yetanotherkisamedupe (Apr 28, 2008)

favorite panel


----------



## Sasori (Apr 28, 2008)

^ 

@ Dheano - The ear


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 28, 2008)

Itachi one was the best.


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 28, 2008)

Lol. The whole thing is saved in my PC. I will make it as my screen saver. Plus its on my iPod already.

Sasori - Yeah.. It's just funny the way he was praying.


----------



## Yetanotherkisamedupe (Apr 28, 2008)

That would have been a far nobler death sasori no matter how lulzworthy


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 28, 2008)

^ Its because it was written by the right person.


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 28, 2008)

Should be poster-size, hang it around the bedroom. Wake up to it, each morning.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 28, 2008)

Yetanotherkisamedupe said:


> That would have been a far nobler death sasori no matter how lulzworthy


Being killed by Gai is far nobler than any death lol


----------



## Yetanotherkisamedupe (Apr 28, 2008)

Especially Sakura


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 28, 2008)

I like Zetsu description

"While that Zetsu stand without move trying to pass as a tree"


----------



## Moritaka (Apr 28, 2008)

Fucking epic 

How you do black parts?


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 28, 2008)

EvilPuppet said:


> Fucking epic
> 
> How you do black parts?



Alt +       F4


----------



## mgnt (Apr 28, 2008)

i lol'd :
current rules
...itz just 1 day pass by


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 28, 2008)

I prefer the raw version.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 28, 2008)

Yetanotherkisamedupe said:


> Especially Sakura


Next chapter we see Suigetsu standing over Kisame's body


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 28, 2008)

Thats when you know Kishimoto is writing.


----------



## Reborn! (Apr 28, 2008)

In the full two years I've been lurking around this cesspool called NF, I've never come across something so epic. Honestly, this is fucking legendary, and so are you. GB must be proud.


----------



## mgnt (Apr 28, 2008)

Stormtrooper said:


> ^ Its because it was written by the right person.


...its because it was killed by the right character


----------



## mgnt (Apr 28, 2008)

EvilPuppet said:


> Fucking epic
> 
> How you do black parts?


......magic bucket button in photoshop ...'G-spot' ...i mean 'key'


----------



## mgnt (Apr 28, 2008)

Tehmk said:


> Should be poster-size, hang it around the bedroom. Wake up to it, each morning.



...i can actually do this .........but there will be lots of unpleasant details since of huge size
it was drawn on a A4 ...half of the page ...so pencil strokes wld be very big ......anyway scanner doesnt care ...it can scan to bigger dpi


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 28, 2008)

Its perfect the way it is.


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 28, 2008)

It's quite fine Mgnt.  As Storm says, epic as it is.


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 28, 2008)

Reading this again


----------



## Undertaker (Apr 28, 2008)

mgnt said:


> ......damn i'm good



You rock!

И это круто, что ты из России. Прям гордость за наших берет, когда видишь такое.

Андо жжет!


----------



## hazzardo (Apr 28, 2008)

Out of the massive epicness you made Zetsu was my favorite 
+reps


----------



## taboo (Apr 28, 2008)

yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## mgnt (Apr 29, 2008)

Deadman said:


> You rock!
> И это круто, что ты из России. Прям гордость за наших берет, когда видишь такое.
> Андо жжет!


...он не просто жжот ...он прям мессия какаят ...такой фанатизм устроил про Гая ...я только рад

EDIT: передаю привет Ане Эго-i ...кот. сча читает это всё ...гг


----------



## Kabuto (Apr 29, 2008)

Amazing. Nice drawing and details. Zetsu is the most hilarious.


----------



## Disturbia (Apr 29, 2008)

LOL EPIC WIN


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Apr 29, 2008)

that was weird........but good


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 29, 2008)

Fuck, why did anyone told me about this thread? Amazing, truly amazing...
mgnt, you're the man!


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 29, 2008)

Oh man, this I mention this is epic?


----------



## Calico_Blk (Apr 29, 2008)

Major rep. That was da shit.


----------



## Shodai (Apr 29, 2008)

Greatest thing I have ever seen mgnt


----------



## Ippy (Apr 29, 2008)

This shit should be stickied or something.


----------



## Ddraig Goch (Apr 29, 2008)

OH SHI- 

Thats F*ckin awesome 

You are a brilliant artist X3


----------



## Koi (Apr 29, 2008)

OMG YESSSSSS.


----------



## Mobius (Apr 29, 2008)

Total awesomeness. Check my sig for the colored Kisame panel.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 29, 2008)

ITS STICKIED  

Huzzah!


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 29, 2008)

I wake up to this each day.  Get's me ready for the onslaught that is public transport and idiots on it. Makes me wanna do Dynamic Entry.


----------



## mgnt (Apr 29, 2008)

> *Sticky:* MANGA CHAPTER: Gai Versus Akatsuki ( 1 2 3 ... Last Page)


     .


----------



## wontae (Apr 30, 2008)

that was nice


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 30, 2008)

Holy shit, this is so awesome I stopped laughing to cry when I realised the ultimate tragedy of not actually being able to have Gai's babies.


----------



## Cochise (Apr 30, 2008)

Can't believe I haven't posted here yet, the beauty of this makes me shed a manly Gai tear.


----------



## ApplianceSearcher (Apr 30, 2008)

Tooooo awesome...


----------



## Madara! (Apr 30, 2008)

Now that looks nice good job.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Apr 30, 2008)

Mikhail Goncharov > you.


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 30, 2008)

Hm. Havent seen this before, great art.


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Apr 30, 2008)

Lol. Amazing. Just simply amazing. xD All I can say.


----------



## zabuza666 (Apr 30, 2008)

OVER 9000, but seriously, that is fucking awesome.


----------



## Haku is Sexy (May 1, 2008)

wow just wow.. THIS AWESOME MANGA PWNeDz MASASHI KISHIMOTO.. 

and *save these pics* I am going to send to kishimoto masashi, kthxbai


----------



## Roky (May 1, 2008)

WOW.... that's.... awesome!


----------



## Rivayir (May 1, 2008)

The sticky is more than deserved.


----------



## Yakuza (May 1, 2008)

Lastier said:


> The sticky is more than deserved.



Yes that is correct.

Kishimoto should see this to learn how this shit is meant to be done.


----------



## Mukiru (May 1, 2008)

This is awsome


----------



## blueava21 (May 1, 2008)

That was too funny.


----------



## mgnt (May 3, 2008)

Haku is Sexy said:


> I am going to send to kishimoto masashi, kthxbai


...hope he wont be distressed



			
				usercp said:
			
		

> 98623


...prob Genesis chage his mind about 6k rep of his


----------



## mgnt (May 3, 2008)

Sasori said:
			
		

> how bout now?


} 350 left...dont bother i'm not worring about rep so much (othwise i wld lesanspareil fo sure)


----------



## temporarymadness (May 3, 2008)

so friggen awesome!!! HAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## choco bao bao (May 3, 2008)

Holy shit, that is seriously epic.


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (May 3, 2008)

*Holy F'in Shit.......* That was soo epic and awesome.... Im speechless...  you are an *AMAZING* artist. deff +rep!

This really deserved the sticky.


----------



## mgnt (May 3, 2008)

Uchiha Itachi said:


> I demand someone to Sticky this!


......it is


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (May 3, 2008)

mgnt said:


> ......it is



Yea my bad forgot to check it.


----------



## Ashiya (May 3, 2008)

This is classic artwork :amazed Great job!


----------



## Dman (May 3, 2008)

hahahahah.lol...lofuckingl


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (May 3, 2008)

Rofl, awesome stuff! pek


----------



## zaphood (May 3, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Kishimoto is obsolete
> 
> mgnt should just draw the manga



so true. v v v nice.


----------



## keitorin (May 3, 2008)

This is just about the most amazing thing I've ever seen!

You draw soo well.


----------



## IMMORTALx1 (May 3, 2008)

That was just pure epic right there just a pure epice Gai solos the Akatsuki.


----------



## Yakuza (May 3, 2008)

Best thing in the world.


----------



## Shodai (May 5, 2008)

Best thread i've ever seen.


----------



## Coyote (May 5, 2008)

Holy shit I came at 300 km/h, it's too epic


----------



## Yakuza (May 5, 2008)

Shodai said:


> Best thread i've ever seen.



Yes, I second this


----------



## Baker-sama (May 5, 2008)

Wow, those drawings were simply amazing, you should possibly do a thread for people to give story ideas, could provide to a large part of the naruto community.


----------



## Kaiwai (May 5, 2008)

Oh My God

mgnt, I love you.


----------



## Halcyon Days (May 8, 2008)

God Damn that was funny +reps +reps and more +reps


----------



## Avocado (May 12, 2008)

that was just amazing


----------



## Yakuza (May 12, 2008)

Fantastic work.


----------



## Rolling~Star (May 12, 2008)

omg that's so fucking awesome X3

i liek the konan drawing the best

and  lol btw


----------



## Bill G (May 12, 2008)

Omg.... that was awesome. Anti-Gai "people," eat your hearts out    Gai could kill everyone, then he'd be bored.


----------



## Daxcheese (May 13, 2008)

That has to be, by far, the best Naruto chapter ever ! lol

Seriously , this should go down in history ! The legendary 'Gai vs All' battle !


----------



## Yakuza (May 13, 2008)

Jesus christ, this is the best art Ive seen in NF.


----------



## Rivayir (May 13, 2008)

This is still to awesome for words.


----------



## Purge (May 13, 2008)

One of the best things I've ever seen in my whole life. 

As soon as I saw Gai using kicks at 300km/h I thought of Chuck Norris roundhouse kicking Akatsuki


----------



## Meat (May 13, 2008)

gai sensei


----------



## Axl Low (May 13, 2008)

I understand why this is stickied.
HOLY FUCKING SHIT.


----------



## Shodai (May 15, 2008)

This is still the best thing ever made on NF.


----------



## mootz (May 15, 2008)

i never posted in this thread?!?!?

mgnt this shit is win, you know that, i know that, NF knows that

but i feel i should post this to you anyway


----------



## Yakuza (May 15, 2008)

Yes, best thread ever


----------



## Shodai (May 15, 2008)

I'm going to rep mgnt again


----------



## Yakuza (May 15, 2008)

You must since this thread is gold


----------



## PradaBrada (May 15, 2008)

Best thread ever is an understatement



Shodai said:


> I'm going to rep mgnt again



The day isn't foreseen where mgnt should stop be getting green


----------



## mgnt (May 15, 2008)

Gai's motto:
"Death is the only way out"


----------



## Shodai (May 15, 2008)

mgnt said:


> Gai's motto:
> "Death is the only way out"


----------



## Kyo. (May 15, 2008)

holy shit...

i just...its....oh god......

23 orgasms in a row


----------



## Tobirama (May 15, 2008)

How can one man produce so much win?

I salute you, mgnt


----------



## Tobirama (May 15, 2008)

Assassin said:


> One of the best things I've ever seen in my whole life.
> 
> As soon as I saw Gai using kicks at 300km/h I thought of Chuck Norris roundhouse kicking Akatsuki



Chuck Norris is shit when we talk about Gai.


----------



## uncanny_sama (May 15, 2008)

oh my god


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (May 15, 2008)

That's how it would happen, too.


----------



## Shodai (May 16, 2008)

Best thing ever         seen


----------



## Yakuza (May 16, 2008)

Thats an understatement. I think I've read this about 80 times.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 16, 2008)

I loved your comic so I made a set out of your gai, hope you don't mind


----------



## Tobirama (May 16, 2008)

It just gets better with every read


----------



## Lust (May 16, 2008)

EPIC WIN DUDE EPIC WIN!!!


----------



## PUNKGAI (May 17, 2008)

Outstanding! So glad I got to see this. Mad skills brudda!

Skip


----------



## Hyuuga (May 17, 2008)




----------



## Yakuza (May 17, 2008)

Fantastic         .


----------



## tgre (May 19, 2008)

You meant it when you were going to camp this thread for a month Dheano


----------



## Shodai (May 19, 2008)

This is beyond bijuu level win


----------



## Tefax (May 19, 2008)

omg, epic


----------



## Yakuza (May 20, 2008)

Best Thread Ever


----------



## Grimmjow (May 20, 2008)

good stuff i enjoyed that


----------



## Tobi_Good_Boy=) (May 20, 2008)

Hmm, Not that I didn't like it. The art was simply amazing! But the way you made teh akatsuki not even fight, made me dislike it. Oh, and the wording to grammar kinda sucked. I'm not mister perfect when it comes to grammar but, I can at least but pluralse when needed and such. It is very epic, but I'm too much of an akatsuki fan to compleatly like this, when no body gavea as good of a fight as they should. Might Gai is very epic, I love him -Rock Lee too-, But it just .. I don't know, didn't grab my attention. 

Oh! An example about your grammar:
"Sasori start to cry when gai in fave seconds." 
To me it looks as if you forgot some words or somthing.
"Sasori starts to cry when Gai wins in five seconds" 
Or somthing like that. ><; i don't want it to sound like I hating on your stuff, I'm not, your very good at what you do, but I'm just giving pointers and saying that this is unfair to the akatsuki, then again I KNOW it's not ment to be.  
Again, you Epic win with this comiic, I just can't enjoy it, probly because there was no TOBI!!!! WHERE DID TOBI GO!!! =O  Lol just like at and extra one where Tobi runs and hides somehwere....XD 
I DON'T KNOW IF I HAVE GAVE YOU ENOUGH CREDIT FOR YOUR ART!!!! YOU ROCK WHEN IT COMES TO ART!!!  I had to read on to see if it was from the real manga or not O_O


----------



## Yakuza (May 20, 2008)

Tobi_Good_Boy=) said:


> Hmm, Not that I didn't like it. The art was simply amazing! But the way you made teh akatsuki not even fight, made me dislike it. Oh, and the wording to grammar kinda sucked. I'm not mister perfect when it comes to grammar but, I can at least but pluralse when needed and such. It is very epic, but I'm too much of an akatsuki fan to compleatly like this, when no body gavea as good of a fight as they should. Might Gai is very epic, I love him -Rock Lee too-, But it just .. I don't know, didn't grab my attention.
> 
> Oh! An example about your grammar:
> "Sasori start to cry when gai in fave seconds."
> ...


n00000000000000000000000000000000000000b


----------



## razieel (May 20, 2008)

Everytime I behold this masterpiece it makes me go   and finally


----------



## kakashi:D (May 21, 2008)

that is so good! gai owns!!


----------



## BloodReaper (May 21, 2008)

*Epic!!! *


----------



## Zaru (May 21, 2008)

And it still makes me lol and feel manly at the same time. 

Timeless work.


----------



## mootz (May 21, 2008)

still the greatest thread on NF


----------



## mgnt (May 23, 2008)

Tobi_Good_Boy=) said:


> Hmm, Not that I didn't like it. The art was simply amazing! But the way you made teh akatsuki not even fight, made me dislike it. Oh, and the wording to grammar kinda sucked. I'm not mister perfect when it comes to grammar but, I can at least but pluralse when needed and such. It is very epic, but I'm too much of an akatsuki fan to compleatly like this, when no body gavea as good of a fight as they should. Might Gai is very epic, I love him -Rock Lee too-, But it just .. I don't know, didn't grab my attention.
> 
> Oh! An example about your grammar:
> "Sasori start to cry when gai in fave seconds."
> ...


}...i lol'd ...it was written like if poster was drunk
......thanks anyway


----------



## Shock Therapy (May 27, 2008)

You sir are a god! Thank you for bestowing such Epicness on us all.


----------



## Yakuza (May 27, 2008)

Fantastic, I can't get enough of it.


----------



## Temp_Position (May 27, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Kishimoto is obsolete
> 
> mgnt should just draw the manga



I agree. damn your good!


----------



## Captain Apoo (May 28, 2008)

Wow! Perfect portrayal of the Noble Green Beast.


----------



## Durge (May 28, 2008)

damn thats good.:amazed


----------



## Captain Apoo (May 29, 2008)

mgnt said:


> ...finaly finished
> 
> Gai Versus Akatsuki:
> 
> ...



Utter win....


----------



## Uchiha Sasuke (May 30, 2008)

wow thats awesome


----------



## Captain Apoo (May 31, 2008)

This thread should be made into an announcement at the top of each sub-forum.


----------



## Finest Ninja (May 31, 2008)

That was pretty freaking amazing.


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 2, 2008)

Best thing ever.


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Jun 2, 2008)

That was really cool! Mind if I join this little "club" of urs?


----------



## The_Dei_un (Jun 2, 2008)

I know know to not piss off Gai sensei for shure , un. I don't wanna know what he'd be like hyped up if he had a demon spirit inside him


----------



## Hyuuga (Jun 2, 2008)

The pinnacle of human achievement.


----------



## S.A.S (Jun 2, 2008)

That is so cool


----------



## mgnt (Jun 5, 2008)

xsasuke24x said:


> Posts: 666


...thats not an excident in here i'm sure


----------



## Soldier (Jun 5, 2008)

Holy shit man!
That is made of so much win it isnt even funny


----------



## Bill G (Jun 10, 2008)

Sequal with Kisame?   Kisame sort of is the Satan to Gai   But it'll still end in 3 seconds (generous) with Gai on top


----------



## -18 (Jun 10, 2008)

magnificient


----------



## Vanity (Jun 11, 2008)

That art is really well drawn but you......you cut Deidara in half.  ;_;


----------



## legan (Jul 18, 2008)

Damn it Gai you forgot to take of your weights.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 18, 2008)

Best thing in NF after GB.


----------



## fghj (Jul 18, 2008)

Jesus Crist, that was funny.


----------



## .:WokeN:. (Jul 18, 2008)

Page 8 the Pulp Fiction moves  Flying heads are the best


----------



## Naida (Jul 18, 2008)

HOLY SHIT ARE YOU FUCKING SERIOUS?

DID YOU JUST DO WHAT I THINK YOU DID?

I THINK I JUST FUCKING CAME.


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 18, 2008)

I envy your talent with Backgrounds and Kishi style!!!!!!!!!Teach me!!!Please!


Though there is one thing I have to comment severly.....

[Rant]You made Itachi run...RUN..*RUN*...That is _unaccpetable_...at least he could have kicked or bitch-slapped Gai..But RUN?!!!... ...My beloved is too brave to run, even in the face of the beautiful blue beast...[/Rant]

Ps: I loved the flying Pein heads! 

Other than that, Words fail to describe how awesome it is, you put in a lot of effort..pek


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 18, 2008)

Great job! Absolutely amazing.. pek +rep


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Jul 18, 2008)

Hahaha, that was pretty funny! 

Those pages were drawn very well, too!!!


----------



## Savior (Jul 19, 2008)

Best thread ever.


----------



## PlayStation (Jul 19, 2008)

OMFG

Fuckin Epic,I think I've shited in my pants


----------



## Mai♥ (Jul 19, 2008)

Omg lmao! That was amazing! xD


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 19, 2008)

​


----------



## PradaBrada (Jul 19, 2008)

​


----------



## Kaiwai (Jul 19, 2008)

​


----------



## Xyloxi (Jul 19, 2008)

FUCKING EPIC LOLS.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 19, 2008)

PUNKGAI said:


> Outstanding! So glad I got to see this. Mad skills brudda!
> 
> Skip



Skip posting in legendary thread. pek

Gai-sama owns all. 



​


----------



## Captain Apoo (Jul 19, 2008)

*FLAWLESS VICTORY*


​​
​​
​​

*FLAWLESS VICTORY*​


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 20, 2008)

So much win.


----------



## ZapBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

OMFG WIN! Now make one fore konoahs REAL green beast, ROCK LEEEEE


----------



## Aburamushi (Jul 21, 2008)

I wanted Itachi to desperately use Amaterasu and miss and hit another Akatsuki xD

Your manga is simply full of win.


----------



## mgnt (Jul 24, 2008)

Yakuza said:


> ​


ZOMFGDAMN ...itz taged as "mgnt"!!!!!!!!! ......i didnt know


----------



## Tehmk (Jul 24, 2008)

Yes, your very own smiley.


----------



## GsG (Jul 24, 2008)

Dis be full of legendary! 

*reps*


----------



## Stortoenzo (Jul 24, 2008)

Reps to you!


----------



## Tetos (Jul 25, 2008)

Rofl that was the most legendary thing I've seen in my entire life XD


----------



## Hyuuga (Jul 25, 2008)

This never gets old.


........
................
​


----------



## Kool-Aid (Jul 26, 2008)

LOL 

The horrible english is what makes this 10x better.

WE GONNA DIE!!!


----------



## Captain Apoo (Aug 1, 2008)

This is fap material


----------



## MizuNin (Aug 1, 2008)

so extremely good drawn and funny!


----------



## Captain Apoo (Aug 8, 2008)

Definitely deserved smilie


----------



## Uffie (Aug 8, 2008)

The art is so good.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 8, 2008)

Thats freaking awesome!!


----------



## settings (Aug 9, 2008)

Epic thread!

Pain's heads, Hidan's (half of the) head and Kisame - legendary!


----------



## Espada_Uno (Aug 9, 2008)

im not a fan of super bushy brows but thats funny


----------



## Tehmk (Aug 9, 2008)




----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 9, 2008)

Mind blowing mgnt.


----------



## chrisp (Aug 9, 2008)

Hahaha, priceless! 

I had no idea there are so many great artists here on NF!


----------



## BIGASIA (Sep 4, 2008)

lulz....that is fucking epic wins.


----------



## Euraj (Sep 4, 2008)

Lol... **


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 7, 2008)

Guy does kick alot of ass.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 7, 2008)

EFFI G EPIC to an extreme level of WIN!not a Gai fan but awesome!!!!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 8, 2008)

*that was awesome xD*


----------



## Alex Louis Armstrong (Oct 8, 2008)

The WINNNNNNNNNNN


*DIES*


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 3, 2008)

Oh man, this never ceases to amaze me


----------



## Sasori (Nov 3, 2008)

Yakuza said:


> I am going to camp this thread for a month


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 3, 2008)

And I did mang, its been a while since this was posted LoL


----------



## TatsuBon (Nov 4, 2008)

oh fuck!
brilliant!!!!


----------



## Kenshi (Nov 4, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



And this is why Team Gai isnt in Konoha while Pain attacks... Its PnJ to protect Pain from being arse raped at 300 mp\h


----------



## Rinme (Nov 4, 2008)

That was awesome


----------



## Yondaime (Nov 4, 2008)

Gai, at 300 Km.


----------



## HK-47 (Nov 4, 2008)

This is the most truthful thread in the whole forum.

*GAI IS GOD* 100% Proved


----------



## Vrtl (Nov 4, 2008)

fuck i looled twice are u trying to kill me


----------



## Bill G (Nov 4, 2008)

100& Proven


----------



## Elle (Nov 4, 2008)

Complete awesomeness


----------



## mameha (Nov 28, 2008)

OMG!!! Please, marry me you strange guy!!!! I love your comic!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 28, 2008)

I just read it again and its still just as awesome


----------



## mameha (Nov 28, 2008)

Yeah!


----------



## Dogma (Dec 14, 2008)

I heard Satan crying, Gai must have showed up in the manga again, right?


----------



## Gecka (Dec 14, 2008)

nice bump


----------



## Yumi (Dec 14, 2008)

*Wow this is epic
Great work*


----------



## Zookini (Dec 14, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 14, 2008)

Gai is doing it BIIIIG


----------



## Shinija (Dec 15, 2008)

Psychooo Gaii! 

~ Rep


----------



## The Juice Man (Dec 15, 2008)

Gai rapes all. 

100% proved.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 15, 2008)

WOW, I think I have a chubby from all this EPICNESS!


----------



## Derlaine (Dec 15, 2008)

what the f lololollol!!! so epic!


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 16, 2008)

I came awesome goodness.

That was great.


----------



## tayayito (Dec 16, 2008)

HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT
HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT
HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT
HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT
HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT


----------



## Jagon Fox (Dec 16, 2008)

why are there falling snowflakes after I open up the first spoiler tag?


----------



## NSAMA (Dec 16, 2008)

awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 16, 2008)

8 months later and this is still the best thing ever


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 16, 2008)

^ yeah, it is the greatest thing achieved by mankind after women.


----------



## mgnt (Dec 18, 2008)

...Gai can be stopped only at kishimoto level ...and when Gai is free from it - this thread shows what happens


----------



## mgnt (Dec 18, 2008)

> why are there falling snowflakes after I open up the first spoiler tag?


...seven gates are just like that


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 19, 2008)

Nicely drawn, good work, Guy kicks ass.


----------



## moonlitinuyasha1985 (Dec 19, 2008)

OH SHIT THAT WAS EPIC!


----------



## MinatoNamikaze54321 (Dec 28, 2008)

..............




.......All bow and pray to mgnt......he is my new God......


----------



## Arya87 (Jan 21, 2009)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Fantastic work!!


----------



## Yakuza (Jan 21, 2009)

Best.Thing.Ever


----------



## Red_Blueberry (Jan 21, 2009)

Holy shit!!! That is sooooooo awesome     

I love that pek


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 3, 2009)

It's over, Gai won.


----------



## Yukisame (Feb 4, 2009)

omg...that's amazing work!!! I love it!! pek


----------



## Tobirama (Feb 4, 2009)

I still read this when I wake up and before I go to bed.


----------



## ~rocka (Feb 4, 2009)

OMG this is amazingly drawn . And an epic story!


----------



## Tobirama (Feb 4, 2009)

~rocka said:


> OMG this is amazingly drawn . And an epic story!



Words by ando
Art by magnit

The two greatest geniuses collide to create the epic we see in the OP, simply amazing


----------



## Yakuza (Feb 4, 2009)

Fantastic  .


----------



## Bakapanda (Feb 5, 2009)

Holy haberdashery, that was too much win


----------



## Tobirama (Feb 5, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> Holy haberdashery, that was too much win



Too much?!






I think you may be right


----------



## attackoflance (Feb 5, 2009)

Amazing and funny as all can be..loved it.


----------



## Yakuza (Feb 5, 2009)

When God created men, he tossed him aside and created ando instead. Then seeing that _it_ was good, he created mgnt to deliver the awesome.


----------



## Quincy James (Feb 5, 2009)

OMFG. Fucking fantastic.


----------



## Wisely (Feb 5, 2009)

Nice job!


----------



## Bakapanda (Feb 5, 2009)

Tobirama said:


> Too much?!
> I think you may be right



Too much win is _never_ a cause for


----------



## Tobirama (Feb 6, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> Too much win is _never_ a cause for



It's not good for the old ticker, my friend.


----------



## Lucrecia (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice.
I like it


----------



## Tobirama (Feb 6, 2009)

Kalbim said:


> Nice.
> I like it



Like it?

You will learn to love it


----------



## mameha (Feb 9, 2009)

I think that Gai is so sexy in that comic.... He look so crazy... And it's so manly!!! Grr...


----------



## Tobirama (Feb 9, 2009)

mameha said:


> I think that Gai is so sexy in that comic.... He look so crazy... And it's so manly!!! Grr...



Well, Gai is the definition of sex appeal.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 9, 2009)

Haha, I haven't replied to this yet somehow. Thought I did months ago. Anyway, I love it, my favorite bit is with Konan being cut up like that, how appropriate. xD There's something great about seeing Itachi exclaming, "Jesus Christ!" multiple times.


----------



## Sunabozu (Feb 10, 2009)

Lol at Itachi just lying there ... absolutely brilliant. Its Gai at his best.


----------



## Matt Perry (Feb 10, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Kishimoto is obsolete
> 
> mgnt should just draw the manga



Quote from page 1.  In agreement.


----------



## Tobirama (Feb 10, 2009)

Orochimaru said:


> Haha, I haven't replied to this yet somehow. Thought I did months ago. Anyway, I love it, my favorite bit is with Konan being cut up like that, how appropriate. xD There's something great about seeing Itachi exclaming, "Jesus Christ!" multiple times.



I believe the correct term is "jesus crist"


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 10, 2009)

AWESOME! Thats amazing


----------



## Yakuza (Feb 10, 2009)

Tobirama said:


> I believe the correct term is "jesus crist"



Indeed, as the master himself would have wrote


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (Feb 10, 2009)

DID YOU REALLY DRAW THAT?!
I mean, you draw almost like Kishi!!!


----------



## Tobirama (Feb 10, 2009)

Mikoto Uchiha said:


> DID YOU REALLY DRAW THAT?!
> I mean, you draw almost like Kishi!!!



Better than Kishi, get with the program, woman.


----------



## mameha (Feb 11, 2009)

^ Yeah, I think so too... more better than Kishin, although he is good...


----------



## Tobirama (Feb 11, 2009)

Kishi's been half-arsed recently, mgnt is always epic


----------



## mameha (Feb 11, 2009)

As you will...


----------



## DawnEchoes (Feb 11, 2009)

wow thats sweet. better than the real manga lol. thats why gai should be the protaganist.


----------



## Dante (Feb 14, 2009)

wtf!!! thats awesome!!!
u are an artist


----------



## Tobirama (Feb 15, 2009)

DawnEchoes said:


> wow thats sweet. better than the real manga lol. thats why gai should be the protaganist.



Gai is the best thing in this manga, I agree. XDXDXD


----------



## Rampage (Feb 15, 2009)

wow nice work GAI rules!!!!


----------



## Sage Chakra (Feb 15, 2009)

BWHAHA Hardest LoL in the month
Really epic have my rep


----------



## Sheireen (Feb 15, 2009)

That's epic


----------



## Tobirama (Feb 15, 2009)

Sage Chakra said:


> BWHAHA Hardest LoL in the month
> Really epic have my rep



You better give him your virginity too.


----------



## Yakuza (Feb 15, 2009)

Absolutely fantastic


----------



## Abigail (Feb 16, 2009)

How the fuck did I miss this. This is by far the largest concentration of epic god win since Ando's last post. You are my god now.


----------



## mameha (Feb 16, 2009)

Tobirama said:


> You better give him your virginity too.



I really would!!!


----------



## Fooli (Feb 16, 2009)

omg thats amazing


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 16, 2009)

Still the greatest thing ever


----------



## Kagawa (Feb 17, 2009)

awesome as expected from gai


----------



## Tobirama (Feb 17, 2009)

Gai + mgnt + ando > Knockout win


----------



## Abigail (Feb 17, 2009)

Tobirama said:


> Gai + mgnt + ando > God.



Fixed.


----------



## Tobirama (Feb 17, 2009)

Now,      now


----------



## dbcomix (Feb 18, 2009)

:rofl

The Aktsuki just got raped.


----------



## Tobirama (Feb 18, 2009)

dbcomix said:


> :rofl
> 
> The Aktsuki just got raped.



Gai showed them some of his "special" home lovin'.


----------



## mameha (Feb 18, 2009)

Gai have love for everyone!!


----------



## Darth (Feb 18, 2009)

this was great.. I honestly enjoyed this..

Lol @ Gai not taking off his weights..


----------



## Tsikari (Feb 18, 2009)

That was epic. You go Gai. This was one of the best arts I've seen in here.


----------



## Tobirama (Feb 18, 2009)

Tsikari said:


> That was epic. You go Gai. This was one of the best arts I've seen in here.



"In here"? It's better than _anything_ in here.


----------



## Abigail (Feb 18, 2009)

It was seriously some of the best art I've seen period.


----------



## Tobirama (Feb 21, 2009)

I                came


----------



## Believe it!!! (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow, amazing. Lucky Kisame for surviving, because he wasn't there. That was great! I loved the looks on their faces when the green beast faced them. Great peice of work, +rep


----------



## Carolyn♥ (Feb 21, 2009)

that was so amazing


----------



## Cirus (Feb 22, 2009)

mgnt said:


> ...finaly finished
> 
> Gai Versus Akatsuki:
> 
> ...


 

Damn. That is good. I want to rep you now but I can't  .


----------



## raininggemini (Feb 22, 2009)

GAI I LOVE JOOR 

awesome work btw


----------



## Abigail (Feb 22, 2009)

Tenth time reading it and it keeps getting more epic.


----------



## Tobirama (Feb 22, 2009)

Ranmyaku Arashi said:


> Tenth time reading it and it keeps getting more epic.



mere-chuunin level


----------



## Abigail (Feb 22, 2009)

Then I will read more to improve.


----------



## danny865 (Feb 22, 2009)

GO GAI!!

*PATCH*

Fatality...


----------



## Abigail (Feb 22, 2009)

I have now read it 100 times. Still epic.


----------



## Tobirama (Feb 22, 2009)

Is this set as your homepage yet?


----------



## Abigail (Feb 22, 2009)

I put them all side by side and am using it as my computers background picture.


----------



## Yakuza (Feb 25, 2009)

I made a wallpaper on my living room just like this. Its just fantastic.


----------



## Tobirama (Feb 25, 2009)

I had a bunch of pencil, pens, mugs, mousemats etc manufactured with mgnt's artwork on them, it's quite arousing, really


----------



## 00MinatoNamikaze00 (Feb 26, 2009)

wow, that was the most amazing thing I have ever read.


----------



## Tobirama (Feb 26, 2009)

00MinatoNamikaze00 said:


> wow, that was the most amazing thing I have ever read.



4 posts

feb 09 joindate

and THAT comment


I think I like u


----------



## 00MinatoNamikaze00 (Feb 26, 2009)

Yes yes, you know it, I know it. That guy is some kind of comedy genius and Kishi needs to approve this for animation, replace the current filler arc with this and burn every episode while he's at it.


----------



## Tobirama (Feb 26, 2009)

The manga art is based on the post by andoliveira4


----------



## Abigail (Feb 26, 2009)

Ando+Mgnt= Epic Win.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 16, 2009)

So i reread it to see if it was still awesome

it still is who woulda guessed


----------



## Abigail (Apr 16, 2009)

It's timeless.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 16, 2009)

Even after more than a year of it's creation, it's still fresh in my mind. 'tis a work of art for the ages, mgnt.


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 16, 2009)

It is still fantastic.


----------



## PradaBrada (Apr 19, 2009)

Best thread ever


----------



## Metaro (Apr 24, 2009)

LOL... This is the best ahahaha


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 24, 2009)

it still makes me lol


----------



## Itachi's Apprentice 3 (Apr 24, 2009)

Just as planned


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 24, 2009)

If God came back to earth on human form, that's be it.


----------



## Agony (Apr 24, 2009)

tat was awesome.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Apr 25, 2009)

SO much fuckin win was in this chapter im speechless its too awesome


----------



## Jibutters (Apr 25, 2009)

This chapter was one of the greatest chapters I've ever read


----------



## Caddy (Apr 27, 2009)

oh my god my head exploded at the awesomeness


----------



## Tobirama (Jun 9, 2009)

I still come on sight.

Spectacular.


----------



## Mish (Jun 9, 2009)

Best fan manga ever. Amen. 

+Reps


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 9, 2009)

I jizzed for the 234232th time;


----------



## Tobirama (Jun 10, 2009)

Yakuza said:


> I jizzed for the 234232th time;



That is at least 16.8 times jizzed per view this thread has received! Well done!


----------



## mgnt (Jun 10, 2009)

Tobirama said:
			
		

> That is at least 16.8 times jizzed per view this thread has received! Well done!


...THAT much?????? ...no...i dont bieli...*gone to watch*

edit: ...where'd they all come from???


----------



## Tobirama (Jun 10, 2009)

LoL long time no see magnit, I heard you were ill so all the best


----------



## Abigail (Jun 10, 2009)

mgnt said:


> ...THAT much?????? ...no...i dont bieli...*gone to watch*
> 
> edit: ...where'd they all come from???



Pure awesome tends to draw people to itself.


----------



## Rampage (Jun 23, 2009)

haha most epic thing i have ever seen

lovd the part where lee says sensei forgot to take of wieghts--priceless


,


----------



## Gymnopedie (Jun 23, 2009)

Job well done. 

Gai > all


----------



## WheresFooF (Jun 23, 2009)

That's a win


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jun 23, 2009)

Very cool man! I lol'd! This is epic!


----------



## Rampage (Jun 23, 2009)

gai>>>>>all


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 23, 2009)

Did I mention this is fucking unbeliavable?


----------



## Abigail (Jun 23, 2009)

Yes you have but it never hurts to say it again.

Also this is a masterpiece.


----------



## biar (Aug 15, 2009)

*Gaigasms*

The Blender Game


----------



## Sasori (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm gonna camp this thread for a year.


----------



## Abigail (Aug 15, 2009)

It's one of the few threads worth doing so.


----------



## Laurens (Aug 17, 2009)

awesome


----------



## Buraddo (Aug 17, 2009)

HOLYFUCK LOL WIN.


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Aug 17, 2009)

I cant believe it! Just awesome all the way...the sketches, the speech, the pace of the action and above all the heads flying! AHAHAHAHAHA
U gotta bring us some more of this crazy action...

Sayonara
NK


----------



## Yakuza (Sep 4, 2009)

Just _came_ back from holiday twice. Literally.


----------



## Sinai (Sep 4, 2009)

This was amazingly funny and well drawn. A+


----------



## Abigail (Sep 4, 2009)

This still is awesome even after the 80,000 times reading it.


----------



## demonrasingan3 (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow that was amazingly drawn and really fun to read!! you ahve a real talent here


----------



## Darth (Sep 28, 2009)

Bumpin thread cause it's so


----------



## nick1689 (Sep 28, 2009)

Kishiwho?


----------



## Marco (Sep 28, 2009)

Amazing.. Priceless..

Perfect!


----------



## Musou-Enrai (Sep 28, 2009)

I don't know if I've posted a comment here but I gotta say this is pure awesomeness!  Every page is greatly drawn with fascinating action perspective and let's not forget the background. I LOVE how the rocks look. So... _rocky_! Grrr... :ho I mean you can actually tell that there are rocks because they look like it. That inspires me!


----------



## Fireball (Sep 28, 2009)

300 km/h!!!


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 28, 2009)

this is always worth your free time to give a reread :3

punchline still got me:

LoL forgot to remove weights


----------



## Animus (Sep 28, 2009)

Best thread of all time.



OF ALL TIME


----------



## Yakuza (Sep 30, 2009)

Still the greatest achievement in this forums.


----------



## Soichiro (Sep 30, 2009)

holy shit 
so epic


----------



## OgreMagi (Sep 30, 2009)

damn the story and art owned son.  you should send it to kishi


----------



## Sunabozu (Sep 30, 2009)

This thread will never be forgotten, because someone will always bump it


----------



## Rampage (Sep 30, 2009)

damn so epic


----------



## Tobirama (Sep 30, 2009)

The perfect thread.


----------



## Mongolian Chop Squad (Sep 30, 2009)

Itachi: "Jesus Christ we gonna die" lol

That shit was funny as hell, Gai is now officially EPIC.


----------



## Tobirama (Oct 15, 2009)

Yondaime X3 said:


> That shit was funny as hell, Gai is now officially EPIC.



Have you been under a rock or something, Gai was always the best.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 15, 2009)

Holy shit! This is WIN!


----------



## rac585 (Oct 15, 2009)

series renamed to Maito


----------



## X Pain X (Oct 15, 2009)

Can Gai really move at 300km/h or is that some strange inside joke?

Anyway +reps and VERY EPIC

You should be the author of this Manga. Rename is Gai


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 15, 2009)

I think its a joke made up by the Holy Gaible FC........


----------



## Draxo (Oct 15, 2009)

Its no joke.

They gonna die.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 15, 2009)

Fuck I read this couple of times now,but can't get enough

Legendary!


----------



## Kankurette (Oct 15, 2009)

I FAPPED TO THIS


----------



## The Potential (Oct 16, 2009)

Awesome. MGNT= EPIC!!!!


----------



## Hyuuga (Jun 25, 2010)

This is too awesome to stay buried.

Gai makes Satan cry.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 25, 2010)

X Pain X said:


> Yes I MUST because it's so essential to being a community member.[/sarcasm] It would've been so much more helpful if you had just stated the answer or just GTFO. I don't have time to no-life like you whit your 4,100 some odd posts and posting long TL;DR threads about "how thing works" in Naruto. Calm down, big boi.


lol @ tl;dr threads, and threads about Naruto at all for that matter.

You can't hit 4k posts with tl;dr posts 

And I seriously doubt anyone who has over 4k posts even _reads_ Naruto 

But to answer the question, it originates from andoliveira4 and the Golden Byakugam FC


----------



## Tehmk (Jun 25, 2010)

Never gets old.


----------



## Abigail (Jun 25, 2010)

Oh hey, I haven't seen this thread in a while.

Still as awesome as ever though.


----------



## Uchiha Asura (Jun 26, 2010)

Very, very, very awesome! But what happened to tobi?


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (Jun 27, 2010)

wow, that is damn awesome! great job


----------



## Charu (Jul 1, 2010)

o_o

I have now achieved enlightenment.


----------



## Sakubo (Jul 1, 2010)

OMG
OMG
LOL

dude, you win the internets.


----------



## lucky (Feb 28, 2011)

OMG.  gorgeous drawing too!

and 



			
				epic said:
			
		

> Zetsu stand while trying to pass as a tree



ROFL


*EDIT*

oh necro bump eh?

But what's wrong with necro bumping?  if it's good, then shouldn't we still be able to comment on it?  

And no sarcasm, but is there actually a time limit on how long a thread can exist before we're not allowed to comment in it anymore?


----------



## David (Feb 28, 2011)

lucky said:


> OMG.  gorgeous drawing too!
> 
> and
> 
> ...


I agree, as I've been wondering this as well.

And this is a masterpiece.


----------



## WtFudgE (Mar 23, 2011)

one word: "*awesome*", especially the bad english -.- makes it even better


----------



## Kiss (Mar 24, 2011)

Oh wow.  Awesome work.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 24, 2011)

I don't think this'll ever get old.


----------



## Judecious (Jun 1, 2011)

This is godly


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jun 1, 2011)

Lol at how he beat pain


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Jun 17, 2011)

lol at this shit:rofl I saw the video in youtube but now I cant find it


----------



## droidsteel (Jun 18, 2011)

koooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool!


----------



## Yoshikazu (Jun 18, 2011)

dudeee its so fuc*ing EPIC!!!! i simply love it


----------



## Raisingfalcon (Jul 9, 2011)

Jesus crist my legs... i cant move my legs.

I laughed so hard in that part

epic


----------



## DoflaMihawk (Jul 9, 2011)

YAY! Kisasme survives!

Brilliant job mate!


----------



## Melanie Skye (Jul 9, 2011)

So, so epic. s +reps for you!


----------



## Totalus (Jul 9, 2011)

Hurm. You made this?
I saw a gif of it over in AP Forums.
I salute you.


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Jul 15, 2011)

:rofl here is the the youtubevideo
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlJ-hZOJ3Tw&feature=player_detailpage[/YOUTUBE]

with corrected english


----------



## elien (Jul 16, 2011)

this is SO AMAZING!!! nothing short of epic
i'm just dying from laughter here
great drawings and a hysterical sense of humor!


----------



## eyeknockout (Jul 19, 2011)

this is amazing...and the actual outcome that would happen in the manga at the same time


----------



## Ippy (Jul 20, 2011)

I would just like to point out that this should have been the first, last, and _only_ chapter of the series.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 27, 2011)

The music was damn epic in that youtube vid


----------



## droidsteel (Aug 5, 2011)

I have read this so many times, It just never gets old, I love it how this time someone is soloing itachi for once


----------



## Kaname Kuran (Aug 11, 2011)

DoflaMihawk said:


> YAY! Kisasme survives!
> 
> Brilliant job mate!



Along with Nagato and Madara.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 12, 2011)

Crimson Flam3s said:


> with corrected english


negged           .


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm LOL'ed so much, great job


----------



## VTsop (Aug 23, 2011)

*
Fantastic work ... *

_Keep the good work mate ..._


----------



## Sann (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm speechless 
Words like "awesome", "brilliant" and "epic" keep popping into my head


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 28, 2011)

That was so funny and OOC.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Aug 28, 2011)

Nice artwork.

I can't believe how old this thread is... 3 year old comic based on a 5 year old thread.


----------



## Chuck (Aug 28, 2011)

BRILLIANT!!!!!


----------



## DarkRasengan (Aug 28, 2011)

The itachi panel is the only thing ive ever laughed at ever on these forums


----------



## droidsteel (Aug 28, 2011)

Just read this for the 1000th time 










Still laughed at itachi's defeat


----------



## Frawstbite (Aug 28, 2011)

That Itachi panel.

Someone doesn't like Itachi. And I like how Kakuzu's legs and etc are around the base.


----------



## MAD MIKE O7 (Aug 28, 2011)

Anybody else think he over emphasized that Gai moved at 300 kmph? cuz I do 
Amazing artwork though


----------



## chrysanthy (Apr 9, 2012)

I was directed here by  holy


----------



## WinPiece777 (Apr 9, 2012)

What the? Gai can solo the Straw Hat Pirates too


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 24, 2012)

This is easily the greatest thing to ever come out of the NF Fanart section.


----------



## mootz (Apr 24, 2012)

its over, we won


----------



## Trinity B (Jul 17, 2012)

Wow really nice job. 

I'm very impressed.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 22, 2012)

Lmao at the Itachi page, couldn't stop laughing  so this is where the famous "at 300 km/h" line came from...totally amazing. This should be stickied.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 22, 2012)

Lots of necromancy going on in this thread.

Oh well, it's still a good read after four years.


----------



## Samehada (Jul 22, 2012)

Kisame was spared. 

I approve


----------



## Fluon (Nov 25, 2012)

It seems it happend for real.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 25, 2012)

Awesome thread. I just remembered it thanks to the guy above me

He HAD to draw something like this for Tobi though 


And Kisame survives ofc


----------



## Aleph-1 (Feb 9, 2013)

I like this, it reminds me if Quentin Tarantino did a Naruto fancomic. +reps.

And this thread is like 5 years old and it's STILL getting posts? Damn.


----------



## The World (Mar 3, 2013)

Isn't Kishi's work still filler compared to this? I thought Gai already won.


----------



## Darth (Oct 8, 2013)

I REALLY MUST POST MY APPRECIATION FOR YOUR GENIUS MGNT. 

THIS POST IS TOTALLY LEGITIMATE.


----------



## Kanki (Oct 8, 2013)

I especially liked how realistic to the manga Gai vs Itachi was.


----------



## Ninian (Oct 28, 2013)

*kicks in head at 300 km*


----------



## Nikushimi (Oct 28, 2013)

I would be surprised if Kishimoto hasn't seen this yet.

I'm sure he'd get a good laugh out of it either way.


----------



## Bontakun (Dec 1, 2013)

My first time reading this. It's godly


----------



## Katou (Dec 1, 2013)

_" But it's Useless ... Kicks it at 300km/s ! " _

hahaha 

Can't help but Notice that Zetsu and Kisame survives


----------



## Ernie (Dec 1, 2013)

Best edit ever! 


Where is this user?


----------



## Malicious Friday (Dec 13, 2013)

Makes sense


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 1, 2014)

Truly a timeless masterpiece.


----------



## Khyle (Mar 19, 2014)

Confirmed as canon.


----------



## sadino (Mar 19, 2014)

Respect for masterpiece.


----------



## OP Eyes FTW (Mar 19, 2014)

LOOOOL GOOD STUFF

EXCEPT FOR THE ITACHI PART
'
ITACHI WOULD SOLO BUT STILL GG


----------



## Sete (Mar 19, 2014)

11/10 would bang!


----------



## kingcools (Mar 19, 2014)

i always die at "with 70% of his bones crushed, itachi screams" ahahahahahahahahahah i have this typical DBZ announcer voice saying it in my head LOLOLOLOLOOLOLOL

you gonna do nothing, you gonna gai


----------



## ℛei (Mar 20, 2014)

this is awesomeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Krippy (Mar 20, 2014)

Six years later and this is still totally epic


----------



## Supersentaiguy (Mar 20, 2014)

This is actually legit now.


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 20, 2014)

Canon?

Canon


----------



## Luftwaffles (Mar 21, 2014)

legendary thread


----------



## Zaru (Mar 21, 2014)

Khyle said:


> Confirmed as canon.



So many years later and the prophecies are still coming true.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 22, 2014)

Canon.

Hey Mods
you can take the GB thread out of the joke fc section and put it into the regular naruto fc section now kthx


----------



## Ram (Apr 4, 2014)

Epic                 .


----------



## Closet Pervert (Apr 9, 2014)

manly tears.


----------



## RFujinami (Apr 15, 2014)

Wow, that was beautiful!


----------



## LemonCaravan (May 3, 2014)

This is the best thing I have ever seen.
mgnt, you are a gift from god. or from satan, not sure which. 

Either way I love this.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 3, 2014)

holy hell this was amazing and with  Gai showing how strong he is in the manga.....gotta say Kishi must have jizzed at this too and decided to use it as canon


----------

